# Daylight saving this weekend!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Don't forget to set your clocks forward this Sunday morning!


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

yes Springtime rules


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm looking foward to a time change that I won't have to adjust my timers for


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Steve Mehs said:


> I'm looking foward to a time change that I won't have to adjust my timers for


Why did that statement sound more like... showing off, I guess, than it should have?


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

> Don't forget to set your clocks forward this Sunday morning!


Some of us don't have to worry about that.


----------



## Tyralak (Jan 24, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> Don't forget to set your clocks forward this Sunday morning!


Nitpick. It's daylight SAVING time not savings time.


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> Don't forget to set your clocks forward this Sunday morning!


Well, not all of us have to do this. Most of Indiana, Arizona and Hawaii don't, although there is now a push in Indiana to switch - both main gubernatorial candidates support it (Mitch Daniels (R) supports Central Time state wide except those counties already on Eastern Time (around Louisville & Cincinnati), Joe Kiernan (D) hasn't stated his time position).


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks for the heads up, Chris. I wouldn't want to oversleep and be late for yet another day of retirement, or miss an hour of my honey, Soledad O'brien on CNN's American Morning. :grin:

I still have 68 hours of daylight left over that I saved from last summer left. What do I do with it now? Time is running out. If I don't use it, I will lose it. I might sell it on ebay. People who are starting to work on their tan for summer could use it. Farmers could use it for plowing. What science hasn't figured out yet is how cows and especially roosters know when the time has changed. 

For those of you worried about losing (not loosing) an hour of sleep Sunday night due to turning your clocks ahead, just do what I'm going to do -- sleep in an hour later Monday morning. Your boss will understand. I used to show up for work an hour late because of the time change, but I always made up for it by leaving an hour early.

Well, I'm out of time so I'd better go. (Now where did I put all those daylight hours?)


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Wasn’t really showing off Mike don't see how that could be gathered, my sig and user text already do that  I'm just rather happy I don't have to adjust my timers due to DST. Every time change I owned a 508 through, I always had to update the timers by an hour. I usually waited until noon on Sunday before editing them. By posts here I know most other people didn't experience the samething, but I did. And thanks moving on, I won't have to put up with that nonsence anymore.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I hope Indiana doesn't go to Central time, as it would get dark at 4pm in the winter.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 1, 2003)

Actually, it would be great if the rest of country gave up the antiquated notion of DST. And while I'm dreaming, I'd like to see everyone adapt GMT and a 24 hour clock as well. But, that's what comes from hanging around computers too long...


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

If we give up the notion of DST - then make it permanent in place. I LOVE it in the summer when it gets dark at 830 PM or later.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Ray_Clum said:


> Well, not all of us have to do this. Most of Indiana, Arizona and Hawaii don't, although there is now a push in Indiana to switch - both main gubernatorial candidates support it (Mitch Daniels (R) supports Central Time state wide except those counties already on Eastern Time (around Louisville & Cincinnati), Joe Kiernan (D) hasn't stated his time position).


Just so people know, most of Indiana is in the Eastern STANDARD Time year round. There are counties around Chicago and Evansville that are in central time.

During Daylight Saving Time, Indiana STAYS on standard time. The exception are two and a half (yes, half) counties next to Cincinnati and two or three counties next to Louisville. These counties change their time to Eastern Daylight time. So Indina has some counties on Eastern Daylight Time, most counties on Eastern STANDARD Time and some counties on Central Daylight time.

Very weird! 

Though they got the geography wrong, The West Wing tackled the subject on one of their episodes. It was very funny.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Steve Mehs said:


> Wasn't really showing off Mike don't see how that could be gathered, my sig and user text already do that  I'm just rather happy I don't have to adjust my timers due to DST. Every time change I owned a 508 through, I always had to update the timers by an hour. I usually waited until noon on Sunday before editing them. By posts here I know most other people didn't experience the samething, but I did. And thanks moving on, I won't have to put up with that nonsence anymore.


This doesn't make any sense.

If the network plays a show at 5 PM every day, assuming that both the PVR and the network adjust their time correctly, then the show will still play at 5 PM and the PVR will still record it.

So why do the timers have to be adjusted?

While we're on the subject, a question about TiVo. I record Newsradio at 12 PM, Monday through Friday, from the Biography Channel. (I don't know why they show it on there but they do.) Well, they have 4 showings a day. The 12 PM and 6 PM showings are currently for the 1996 season, but the showings at 12 AM and some other time are the 1997 season. I want to watch the show in order so I want to watch the 1996 season and then the 1997 and so on. When the 1996 season is over they will be playing the 1997 and the 1998 seasons in the respective timeslots.

My question is, would a TiVo record both seasons? I know that the TiVo would not record direct duplicates but would it record both seasons? That would be a downside if it did.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

TNGTony said:


> Just so people know, most of Indiana is in the Eastern STANDARD Time year round. There are counties around Chicago and Evansville that are in central time.
> 
> During Daylight Saving Time, Indiana STAYS on standard time. The exception are two and a half (yes, half) counties next to Cincinnati and two or three counties next to Louisville. These counties change their time to Eastern Daylight time. So Indina has some counties on Eastern Daylight Time, most counties on Eastern STANDARD Time and some counties on Central Daylight time.
> 
> ...


WTF? I'm totally lost now.  Is it true that theres a town where on one side of town its one time and on the other side of town its an hour off?


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

scooper said:


> If we give up the notion of DST - then make it permanent in place. I LOVE it in the summer when it gets dark at 830 PM or later.


Move to Alaska. :lol: In Anchorage on June 21, sunset is about 11:30 PM and sunrise is about 2 AM. I can still read a newspaper anytime of the "night". Of course the flip side is that on Dec 21, sunrise is 10:30 AM and sunset is 4:45 PM and it might be -20 deg.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I call this Black Sunday.....

As tough as my life is, I get stuck with a 23 hour day to make it all work....

AND I feel like crud for a week until my circadian rhythms catch up to the change...


----------



## FritzM (Feb 2, 2004)

Blame Benjamin Franklin! It's all his idea!


----------



## Strong (Jul 30, 2003)

TNGTony said:


> ...During Daylight Saving Time, Indiana STAYS on standard time. The exception are two and a half (yes, half) counties next to Cincinnati and two or three counties next to Louisville. These counties change their time to Eastern Daylight time. So Indina has some counties on Eastern Daylight Time, most counties on Eastern STANDARD Time and some counties on Central Daylight time.....


Very weird.

So how do those folks make appointments when they have to cross county lines? Is there some sort of shorthand folks use when they specify times or are they just constantly early/late for things?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Slow time and fast time.

The way the lines are drawn, MOST people stay within the time zone. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 1, 2003)

Strong,
Your brain adjusts to become more temporally-aware. Those Hoosiers that live in counties that do observe DST don't get _too_ annoyed dealing with us. The company that I work for is owned by a company that's based in East Chicago, about an hour west of us. That's always fun to deal with when we schedule meetings. Fortunately, Outlook is pretty smart about it, so everyone sees meeting times in their local time.

Since ours is a 24-7-366 company, having to deal with items produced Sunday morning where we're at is no big deal. Seems really stoopid that two items produced five minutes apart get time-stamped 65 minutes apart one day, then six months later, that five minute difference would show up as the older unit being 55 minutes younger than the oldest... Confused yet? See how much easier it is to do it our way?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2004)

must be why the program guide is an hour behind for next weeks shows. I was scanning the guide to set timers and shows that start at 8 are in the guide for 7. I thought it was a soft ware thing and was going to set timers later.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Sorry I didn't respond sooner, I forgot about this thread. With the timers this is how my DishVCR handled the beginning and endings of every DST that I used it through. Example, NYPD Blue is on ABC 10-11PM on Tuesdays. The time on the 508 was always correct, however when I went into the timer management screen the timer for Blue and all my other shows was off by an hour, for Blue it would either have it record from 9-10 or 11-12 depending on if it was spring ahead or fall back. Waited a few hours or rebooted the thing to give it a chance to correct itself, but by the time it got to 7 or 8 at night on Sunday I was reprogramming all my timers. I don't understand how my timers could be off by an hour, but this behavior IMO is totally unacceptable, the 508 is the only VCR I owned that chocked in some way when it came to DST.



> My question is, would a TiVo record both seasons? I know that the TiVo would not record direct duplicates but would it record both seasons? That would be a downside if it did.


Are you saying that out of the 4 showing, you only want to record two at a time, the noon and 6PM showings? But you don't want to record the other two, since you will see them eventually in the correct order. If that's the case I believe you can just set up a Wishlist, or you can do it the Dish way and record by time and channel. TiVos can do time based recordings just like VCRs if you wish.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Steve Mehs said:


> Are you saying that out of the 4 showing, you only want to record two at a time, the noon and 6PM showings? But you don't want to record the other two, since you will see them eventually in the correct order. If that's the case I believe you can just set up a Wishlist, or you can do it the Dish way and record by time and channel. TiVos can do time based recordings just like VCRs if you wish.


I only want to record the 12 PM. It's just a theoretical question. I will not be buying a TiVo.

A small clarificatin: A VCR is a video casette recorder. A receiver which records to a hard disk drive is not a video casette recorder. Such a receiver is a digital video recorder. :nono:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The Dish receivers with hard drives will always be known as digital VCRs to me, until they get some sort advanced recording features like Replay TV and TiVo.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Steve Mehs said:


> The Dish receivers with hard drives will always be known as digital VCRs to me, until they get some sort advanced recording features like Replay TV and TiVo.


Digital VCRs are known as DVHS. JVC has/is manufacturing such models.


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

I live in Clark County Indiana. Its interesting because the county north of us, Scott County, is on standard time year around. They do call it fast time/slow time here as well.

I'm from Texas, so this is always an interesting thing.


----------

